# iJoy Combo, help needed



## The_Rio (25/11/16)

Hi all
I am not sure what build is the best in the combo, I currently have aliens in (a friend put it in for me, they were premade) but the barrel heats up quickly, what is the best builds that I can use that will gnot heat up the barrel and still give good flavor and a fair amount of vapour production?


----------

